# I found a button...



## Darkstar (May 31, 2005)

Alright...so i bought an 86 300ZX a few months ago. today i was taking out some neon lights the previous owner put in it (tacky) and i found a button that i believe to be stock. the button is right above the steering column adjustment lever. It clicks but nothing lights up in the dash and it's too hard to reach for it to be anything important while driving. 

anybody know what it is?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Try it at night and see what happens. Should be the dashboard dimmer switch.


----------



## Darkstar (May 31, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Try it at night and see what happens. Should be the dashboard dimmer switch.


dashboard dimmer switch is a rocker right next to my blinker, unless there are two


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Oh ok, nevermind. Wrong place I was thinking of.  It's on the column itself? I don't remember there being a switch there on my car........


----------



## Darkstar (May 31, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Oh ok, nevermind. Wrong place I was thinking of.  It's on the column itself? I don't remember there being a switch there on my car........


nope, u know where the lever is to adjust the height of the column? it's right above where the lever rests at the topmost position in the same nook. i might have to take pictures, it's hard to explain


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Darkstar said:


> nope, u know where the lever is to adjust the height of the column? it's right above where the lever rests at the topmost position in the same nook. i might have to take pictures, it's hard to explain


 Yeah please do.


----------



## Darkstar (May 31, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Yeah please do.


I apologize for the poor quality. This is what you get when you use a cameraphone in conjunction with a flashlight.









^^ that's the column adjustment lever









Look up from the lever and you see this cute little button of mystery.

i really hope that helps, otherwise i'm at a loss.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Hmm. Doesn't look stock to me. I never had a button in that location in my car, that I'm aware of, anyway. Be careful with it, might be some kind of kill switch. Ever try it with the engine running?


----------



## Darkstar (May 31, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Hmm. Doesn't look stock to me. I never had a button in that location in my car, that I'm aware of, anyway. Be careful with it, might be some kind of kill switch. Ever try it with the engine running?


nope. there's already a killswitch in the car which made me think that it wasn't that. also the reason i figured it was stock is because the way he installed all his switches and wires was very BAD. this switch had a seemingly flawless install.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Darkstar said:


> nope. there's already a killswitch in the car which made me think that it wasn't that. also the reason i figured it was stock is because the way he installed all his switches and wires was very BAD. this switch had a seemingly flawless install.


Yeah, I got nothing to reference for that one. Maybe someone else here knows what it is.


----------



## Darkstar (May 31, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Yeah, I got nothing to reference for that one. Maybe someone else here knows what it is.


hell, you could be right. maybe it was the first killswitch and the other one replaced this one. however it still has a wire coming out of it so it's not out of commission, that's what confuses me


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Like I say, try it with the car running. Might be an ECU or fuel pump kill. Might even be a starter kill.


----------



## Darkstar (May 31, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Like I say, try it with the car running. Might be an ECU or fuel pump kill. Might even be a starter kill.


will do. i'll try it in the morning...or whenever i wake up  i'll let u know what i find. if anybody has an idea in the meantime let me know


----------

